# What's your favorite magic sword from any Tolkien story ?



## KL70 (May 11, 2002)

What's your favorite magic sword from any Tolkien story (or even from any other non-Tolkien fantasy story, that would be extremely cool in any of Tolkien's stories) and if you could bring one into the real world, what creative and witty things would you enjoy using it for, or doing with it.

For those not in the know, when mentioning any particular sword, please describe what it's unique powers are.


----------



## Ancalagon (May 11, 2002)

I think Sting would suit me in the real world as a letter opener. I would like to think it would shine and glimmer every time I was about to open a nasty bill, which would lead me to discard the offending letter


----------



## Elias (May 12, 2002)

I liked Thorin so I guess that my favorite sword would be Orchrist.


----------



## tasar (May 12, 2002)

From any Tolkien story - Gurthang of course - it speaks!


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 13, 2002)

Anduril is by far THE best. Cuz it's Aragorn's.


----------



## wonko (May 13, 2002)

best sword? either gandalf's or bilbo's because they glow when orcs are around and are really awesome as swords go


----------



## Anduril (May 13, 2002)

My choice is obvious...


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 14, 2002)

I have a suggestion. KL70 you should turn this question into a poll.


----------



## Niniel (May 14, 2002)

I vote for Andúril!


----------



## Woo (May 14, 2002)

The one and only Glamdring the sword from the elder days followed secondly by Grond the hammer of the underworld


----------



## Lantarion (May 14, 2002)

What blade could equal the sharpness, swiftness and fear that Gurthang caused, for which Túrin became known as Mormegil? None! So that's that then.


----------



## uzuki (May 14, 2002)

i actually think sting is best because it turns blue when orcs come so they can have a warning


----------



## Lillyaundra (May 17, 2002)

no hard choice!!!!

ANDURIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all the way!!! cool sword!!! oh yea nice and smart and good to it's owner!!!

ANDURIL ANDURIL ANDURIL!!!!

lets hear the aplause people!!! of corse that is my oppinion


----------



## Talarion (May 19, 2002)

Hmm... I'd have to say Sting. It may be small but I like the colour blue  

But when it comes to villainous swords, I wouldn't mind having a Morgul blade. Seemed like it could do some damage if Elves and Kingsfoil wasn't near.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (May 20, 2002)

I like Glamring better for some reason.

It was made in Gondolin.
Now thats pretty good lol


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 21, 2002)

OOh, I want Narsil...before it was reforged.
It'd be so fun to have a broken sword to wave around.


----------



## pohuist (May 22, 2002)

Gurthang, of course. Just have to be careful not to cut myself -- every Gurthang's wound is mortal.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2002)

But you can't deny the fun of a broken sword can you!?!?!


----------



## pohuist (May 23, 2002)

Everybody has their own way to fight boredom. Now that I think about it, though, a sub-machine gun seems better suited for our world.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2002)

A broken sword isn't a cure for boredom silly...
It's a remedy for that itchy itchy rash you seem to have developed.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 25, 2002)

No doubt my favourite weapon is Aeglos -my only and greatest spear!
About swords:I think that Gurthang is the greatest weapon ever.Why?
Beleg kills so many orcs with him,then dies, killed by Turin and Gurthang.Turin becomes famous as Mormegil,because of his sword and finally that's the sword which kills Glaurung.


----------



## Oren (May 25, 2002)

*???????*

I am sooo not sure, But I would have 2 say sting. But ya a broken sword would be kinda interesting to play with, I dunno what u would do with it though?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 25, 2002)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!*

I gotta pick just ONE!?!?!?!?!??????!!!! SHOOT!!!!!!!!!!! Well........ I'll say.. forgive me all the other swords..... STING *Runs away*


----------



## Theoden (May 26, 2002)

STING! STING! STING! STING!

Sting is the best!
Better than the rest!
Goooooooooooo Sting!!!



<---|=


----------



## Elu Thingol (May 28, 2002)

I am going to have to go with Anguirel. It cuts through iron and it was forged from an iron meteroite. What could be cooler?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2002)

I like all of them! hey I don't have to choose this isn't a poll!!! 
Ok,seriously, I like Glamdring the best, Gandalf killed the balrog with it. And it shines real nice


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 3, 2002)

> _ Posted by ithrynluin _
> I like Glamdring the best, Gandalf killed the balrog with it



Sorry you are wrong ithrynluin, Gandalf did not kill the Balrog with Glamdring rather he threw him off of the Mountain. You might want to reread that part it is in TT chapter 5.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 3, 2002)

I still think a broken sword would be fun to play with...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mithrandir2003 _
> *
> 
> Sorry you are wrong ithrynluin, Gandalf did not kill the Balrog with Glamdring rather he threw him off of the Mountain. You might want to reread that part it is in TT chapter 5. *



Well Mithrandir2003,you might want to start taking things less literally.I should have said "Gandalf USED Glamdring to kill the balrog"



> From out of the shadow a red sword leaped flaming. Glamdring glittered white in answer. There was a ringing clash and a stab of white fire. The Balrog fell back and its sword flew up in molten fragments...


 (FOTR,"The bridge of Khazad-Dum)

To me,this implies that Glamdring DID have something to do with the downfall of Balrog,despite the fact that Gandalf had to put forth all his might and inner strength to finally defeat it.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 4, 2002)

I guess you could say that Glamdring had a little bit to do with Gandalf beating the Balrog but it did not slay it.



> " A great smoke rose about us, vapour and steam. Ice fell like rain. I threw down my enemy, and he fell from the high place and broke the mountain-side where he smote it in his ruin" (The Two Towers, The White Rider)



As you can see Gandalf kills the Balrog by throwing him from the mountain. Glamdring only played a minor part at the beginning and after Gandalf falls into the abyss Glamdring is no longer mentioned.


----------



## Zale (Jun 4, 2002)

I would say Ringil, Fingolfin's sword. It has injured Morgoth seven times; what other sword could claim that?
Besides, it has something none of the others mentioned have: it was forged in Valinor. Ha!


----------



## GrrPuppy (Jun 5, 2002)

I second Ringil, no other sword can come close to matching that feat.

Anglachel (Gurthang) has the best story though...

Grr


----------



## 7doubles (Jun 5, 2002)

angleachel. Eol's sword


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 5, 2002)

angleachel was also forged from the same meteorite as anguirel.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 7, 2002)

I still like Narsil.
I mean, think of all the fun things you could do with a broken sword!


----------



## 7doubles (Jun 7, 2002)

eol gave the weaker angleachel to thingle and it boke asunder by turins fall. it was a cursed sword with spells of ruin to all but its true master, eol. in dworvish runes of power did the sword hold its bond to its master and friend of telcher himself. and eol most gifted in metals as was meglin his son and pupil. but angleachel was but an essay to anguirel wich was never destroyed or broken. but was taken in the sack of gondolin or lost in the dumping of eol from turgons castel wall. no more is said abought the second black sword. but it was said to cut tempered steal like butter. and was as light as mithrill.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 12, 2002)

Anguirel's history is far more mysterious. The only specific detail we have is that Eöl kept it for himself, but it was stolen by his son Maeglin. This must have happened when Maeglin and his mother Aredhel fled Nan Elmoth for Gondolin, so presumably the sword was taken to Turgon's Hidden City. What became of it after that is unknown.


----------



## 7doubles (Jun 12, 2002)

my mistake


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 12, 2002)

7 what does your sig mean?


----------



## 7doubles (Jun 13, 2002)

i huant a lot of post nodes. i am the "wight wraith", a free spirit with no master. i am 7doubles, the 7th son, 7 fours. need i say more?....dominos


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm confused...maybe you'd better stop talking.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 14, 2002)

Oooooooh, I definately say Sting. Sting is sooo cool. Especially when Aragorn says to Frodo in Fellowship of the Ring, "You have a good blade, Frodo, son of Drogo." It also was able to cut Shelob's web in the Two Towers, when Sam's sword couldn't. (I am even saving money to buy the Sting replica.)


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 17, 2002)

A Sting replica?!?!? Wow! How much does that cost?


----------



## Oren (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *I still like Narsil.
> I mean, think of all the fun things you could do with a broken sword! *


Sorry I just can't think of any......


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 17, 2002)

Well not 'fun' things, certainly! 
I obviously assume that by 'replica' you mean the metallic copy of Sting, with some runes splayed randomly across the blade. I just can't bear the thought of plastic swords, with 'The Lord of the Rings' written on the side, right next to 'Made in Japan'!


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 17, 2002)

Well, Gandalf_White, if you buy it from the right place (united cutlery), it's only 119 dollars. Anywhere else, it's like, 200 or more.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sam _
> *
> Sorry I just can't think of any...... *




*Shakes head and clicks her tongue*

You have no imagination my friend...

*goes off to play with her broken sword. shrill giggles and sounds of pure, unadulterated fun are heard*

You guys have to try this thing!!!


----------



## Oren (Jun 25, 2002)

Thats just like a game I have on N 64. You can brake your sword, and then stab beasts. It kills them faster. And You can wave it around and it looks really stupid!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 25, 2002)

See?!?! You CAN think of fun things to do with a broken sword! I knew you could!
*slaps you on the back goodnaturedly*
Rounds for everyone!


----------



## Oren (Jun 25, 2002)

uhhhhh.......ya thanx, I think.
Hee hee and I could scare the life outta my Bro!
Hey what a good idea! *runs away to find a broken sword*


----------

